#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Technical Library

## carlito666

Gents,



if you know useful links, please post them in this thread only! It's gonna be EGPET library.

EGPET is the world's best petroleum website! Let's help an administrator Mohamed make it better!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Technical Library

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too join in your thread my friend

----------


## yw2889

Where to find the link for the Technical Library?

----------


## selmagis

Hi yw2889, search in threads "Useful site" and "Reliable library". Not only technical books, but many of them. Good luck.  :Playful:

----------

